
Exploring the Myth of the Chubby Gamer - mmoez
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0277953619302941
======
mmoez
This article is a meta-analysis of various studies on sedentary video gaming
and body mass.

It concludes that while "high body mass and obesity are frequently linked to
the use of sedentary media, like television (TV) or non-active video games",
actual "results do not corroborate the assumption of a strong link between
video gaming and body mass as respective associations are small and primarily
observed among adults."

